# Sweet score by Ronin11 - Sig P6



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Stumbled across this gem over the weekend, bought it yesterday, cleaned it last night and was at the range this afternoon.

Sig Sauer P6, Police Trade-in, imported by C.A.I. (Century Arms), Mfg date 09/98 so it has the correctly angled feedramp (polished), marked NRW, proof stamps on the slide and frame, made in Germany.

Came with very little holster wear, 4 magazines (3 from Sig and 1 from 'unknown') and 125 rounds of FMJ ammmo.

Quick range report: simply flawless, all 4 mags fed w/o a hitch the FMJ and also 115gr, 124gr & 147 gr JHP's. Double action pull a little heavy, single action was superb.

I know you want to know: $425.00, gun, 4 mags and ammo, no tax, no wait, no b/g check, FL is GREAT for gunners;

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/001_zpsf54008d2.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/004_zpsbbd08109.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/007_zpsff5701f0.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/010_zps96019b83.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/015_zps02a81438.jpg


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice, looks in very good condition considering it was a LE trade-in. Enjoy the Sig!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

TnR: thanks for your comments and well wishes...next up for this 'winter' project: a set of wood grips, some night sights and a couple of leather holsters.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Nice score! That's one of the nicest P6's I've seen. Great carry piece too!


----------



## nh1911 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ronin11-
Very good score on your "new" used Sig. I too have a P6 that I love. From 1981 Made in West Germany. No problems with HP either.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

The supportive comments and encouragement is appreciated, bought it from a former Marine who is going to college in the area, nice kid. A bit of a win-win situation that I was glad and grateful to have been a part of...


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice find at a great price ... enjoy!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/031_zps28c0016a.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/029_zps2c19bfe4.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/025_zpsa9194bd4.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/021_zpsfff3487d.jpg

Added some smooth walnut grips from Eagle Grips, some stainless hex screws and a couple of holsters: 1 an OWB from Galco and the other from 7.62 Precison, a Front Line IWB teflon lined IWB tuckable (wonderful holster)...


----------

